# Making a bamboo rod



## Geoffrey (Aug 7, 2010)

My dad owns a few acres of land that have a ton of bamboo on it and I've seen bait&tackle stores sell cane poles with a piece of fishing line attached for 6 bucks. Well I'm cheap an wondering how I could keep a piece of bamboo cane from withering because I know cane will wither very quickly.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Cane Poles*

This is the way that we always did it. There may be others but this one worked for us.

Cut bamboo and let dry. Watch closely or it will split. Straighten using a blowtorch; dip in varnish. Let dry. Go fishing.

It also depends on the quality of the bamboos are longer jointed than others. We importedours from Japan. It was already cured.

I have a section from a old bamboo rod that is as straight as an arrow. I lost the tip and handle somewhere but the middle section is still pretty. 

BTW; making a bamboo rod and pole are entirely different animals.C2


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I have 6 or 7 cane poles that must be 30 years old. They are "calcutta" cane that were bought at a local hardward store by my parents and have been stored all these years. They are varnished and look almost new. A little discoloration due to heat in the garage. They are not cracked. I used a 16 footer recenty bream fishing and thoroughly enjoyed the experience but it got heavy after a while. Calcutta poles are all I used pre-teen and as a teen ager. I'm 73 now.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

What we always did was to cut the bamboo to the length you want. Tie one end of the bamboo to the eave of your roof, a tree, or anything high enough that your bamboo will stretch straight towards the ground without touching it. Tie the other end of the bamboo to a brick or something else that is heavy. This allows the bamboo to dry and straighten at the same time. If you do not straighten them while drying them they will dry with a curve in them and will not be as strong. After the bamboo has been allowed to dry a couple days you coat it with polyurethane. That will keep the bamboo from becoming too dry and weathered which leads to splitting. :thumbsup:


----------



## Geoffrey (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks -WiRtH-


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

No problem Geoffrey.


----------



## carman (Aug 11, 2010)

What type or poly/varnish works best?


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I honestly do not know much about different types. I never got into woodworking. One is just the same as the next to me =/


----------

